# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Insectos que no conozco.

## FEDE

Pues eso a ver, ¿quién le pone nombre?



Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Pero puede llamarse... *Psilothrix viridicaeruleus* ??

----------


## perdiguera

Hola tocayo,
Yo creo que se trata del "insectoverdebrillante oficinalis floralis".
Me parece haberlo visto alguna vez, pero nunca hemos sido presentados.
Hay por ahí un miembro que de ésto entiende una barbaridad, seguro que en cuanto se conecte te responderá.

----------


## FEDE

> Pero puede llamarse... *Psilothrix viridicaeruleus* ??


Pudierá ser, gracias REEGE, y ¿el pequeño?

----------

